# Favorite lure for specs



## hunterfisher (Oct 1, 2008)

What is your guys favorite lure for specs. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Heddon Zara II. Not in production any longer


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hard to say. Rootbeer grub or rattle trap.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Ok lemme see if i can shoot ya in the right direction. Ive always done good on some sort of swim Grub or spoon(silver). I caught a solid 5.5lber the other day along with numerous othe specks and reds on a Berkley Powerbait Mullet in the Dorado color. For a topwater plug ive always used a Zara Spook or super spook. Color of you choice. Hope this helps


----------



## hunterfisher (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

white or chart. curly tail grub, smithwick rattlin roguu, and every lure in the spook family (zara puppy, spook jr, spook, super spook......try to match the hatch with these lures) also try a broke back rapala and mirrolure mirrodean these work great as well.


----------



## Weaver Brown (Jun 26, 2008)

black and chrome Boy Howdy by Cotton Cordell. Only place I've seen them is Academy. Bass Pro has them in their catalog online.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Snakeman14 pretty much covered it. All of those will do it.


----------



## cheeseman3 (Jun 2, 2009)

Mirrodines and jerkbaits have been my top producers lately.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

DOA swimming minnow on a jig head. Red/gold soaked in gulp juice.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

superspook and croakers


----------

